# Looking for an IRON pellet products very similar to 'IRONITE' but…smaller prills, so it will fit thru my Scotts spreader



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

Looking for your advice please- I would be very satisfied with the old "IRONITE" bagged product except that the particular prill size is just too large to fit thru my beloved SCOTTS drop spreader. I am very disenchanted with my Scotts hand-held whirly as it leaks and…well, has real limitations !
Do you guys have any similar recommendations to 'IRONITE' that just have smaller prills ? Otherwise perfectly satisfied with it !


----------

